# Atlas 618 Bull Pin-how Do You Reach It?



## markba633csi (Jul 25, 2016)

Make a special tool? 
Mark S.


----------



## francist (Jul 25, 2016)

I keep thinking about that --- but for now (as I always have since I've owned my machine) I just use the same little screwdriver that I keep for taking out those pesky little flat-head oil screws.

-frank


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 25, 2016)

Attached is a photo from someone whose name I've forgotten showing the spindle out of one of the mills.  The bull gear and pulley are slightly different from the ones in the 618 but they use M6-256 direct drive pin.  The "M6" in the part number means that the pin was originally used in the 618.  The photo also shows the tool for pulling the pin out.  I'm not certain whether the tool is factory or shop made but that should give you almost enough info.  The slot on the end of the tool is about 3/16".  Note the 0.182" dimension for the groove near the outer end of the pin shown in the sketch in the photo.  The angle that the tool is bent to is about 30 degrees.





Not wanting to spend the time looking for and buying material (I didn't have on hand anything suitable) and making it, I bought mine.  But you can certainly make one if you'd rather.  The tool is about   The tool I bought from MyMachineShop is made of 1/2" x 1/16" stainless bar 4-1/2" long.  The center of the bend is about 5/8" from the slotted end.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Jul 26, 2016)

I have the original atlas drawing of the bull pin tool.

I'll post  it later.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Jul 26, 2016)

The drawing I have is actually for the atlas horizontal mill MF" series. I guess part can be modified to use on the 618 lathe.


----------



## Round in circles (Jul 27, 2016)

tr7sprint1 said:


> The drawing I have is actually for the atlas horizontal mill MF" series. I guess part can be modified to use on the 618 lathe.
> 
> View attachment 133002


  I just got an old worn wide bladed round shafted screwdriver about 14 inches long  from a garage sale for 50 pence ( 63 cents ) and used the angle grinder to take out the unwanted metal once I'd heated & bent it into a slight angle similar to the drawing the  blade end


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 28, 2016)

One slight advantage of the MK2- no tools needed 
MS


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 28, 2016)

Clifton,

They may not have done one before the mills came out, as compared to the mill, the pin on the 612/618 is easy to get to.  

Do you have the original PDF or TIF file from Clausing?  If so, can you upload it (not the JPG) to DOWNLOADS or sent it to me and I will?


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Jul 28, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> Clifton,
> 
> They may not have done one before the mills came out, as compared to the mill, the pin on the 612/618 is easy to get to.
> 
> Do you have the original PDF or TIF file from Clausing?  If so, can you upload it (not the JPG) to DOWNLOADS or sent it to me and I will?


Yes I have the original file.i don't see how to up load on download section. I'll get tomorrow when I log back on to my computer. I'm answering via my smartphone.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 28, 2016)

OK.


----------

